# Is there anyway to add subtitles to itunes



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

purchased movies?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I have no answer, but I share your desire. If you look at the iTunes movie listings closely, you can see that *some* of the films do come with subtitles - but there are only a few. And those subtitles are, so far as I can tell, English-only.

M


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

No.


----------

